# Rivera amps



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

I haven't seen much information on them here. Having heard the quiana clips on their website, they seem to have a really good clean and overdriven sounds. I was just wondering if anyone here has had any experience with these or any rivera amps. Unfortunately there's only one dealer here in Vancouver and I can't stand the people who work in the shop. Very rude and arrogant...


----------



## Brian G (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a Rivera Fandango 2-12. Like most Rivera models, Channel 1 is "Marshall" voiced, with lots of variations in gain possible, and Channel 2 is the clean channel, "Fender-ish". Both channels have the ability to change the tonal character by a pull-switch on the Midrange tone control. These amps have lots of tone-shaping options, including a switch on the back that changes the output tube operation from pentode to triode, which also drops the output from 55 watts to roughly 25 watts. Makes it very adaptable to different guitars and playing styles.

I believe the Fandango (uses EL34's) has a fuller bottom end compared to the Quiana (6L6's). Either amp can be re-biased to use the other tube type.

I've been very happy with the sound of the amp, but I don't have the experience with numerous top-end amps that many people here have. When I was considering it, in the store, it absolutely ate a Vox AC30CC alive.:banana: 

Brian


----------



## Brian G (Aug 17, 2006)

Another thought - I don't know if you ever get over to Victoria, but there's a great (but small) store called Guitars Plus who are a Rivera dealer. If you have an opportunity to check them out, I would call first to see what they have on hand, it's not a big place, but very nice guys.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I had a Rivera R-30. 

What a great little amp. Super reliable, covered Fender & Marshall type sounds well, took to pedals well, and was very portable. 

Much better than the Boogie I had before the Rivera.


----------



## Eric Pykala (Jul 1, 2006)

I wish more people were hip to Rivera. Their amps are built like the proverbial tanks (i.e. a Fender Twin has four bolts holding it in the cabinet, a 30 lb. Clubster with a 10" has eight!). The tones are all classic, with a killer Fenderish clean and a pretty convincing Marshall roar. Lots of tonal options and every bell and whistle short of a knob clusterf**k like a Road King. There's not a lot of dealers in Canada yet, but it's really worth searching them out! Yeah, I've owned five of them...Eric


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...its a complete mystery why i don't own one.

oh...right...i can't afford it.

 

-dh


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

CalgaryTerry said:


> I had a Rivera R-30.
> 
> What a great little amp. Super reliable, covered Fender & Marshall type sounds well, took to pedals well, and was very portable.
> 
> Much better than the Boogie I had before the Rivera.


What does an R-30 go for? It seems to be the affordable one along with the pubster line.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I bought mine in 95, and sold it in 2000 or so for about the $600 Cdn mark. 

Great price for a very well made amp. 

I found that it is greatly improved by replacing the stock Celestion 35 watt spkr with the Celestion Vintage 30 that I had kicking around. 

It was 30 loud watts using two EL34s. The mediocre reverb was about the only negative comment I have about the amp.


----------



## Brian G (Aug 17, 2006)

As Eric P. can't say it, the Arts in Newmarket is a great place to sample a selection of Rivera's . . . and Matchless . . . and Koch . . . and Fender . . . and . . . well, you get the idea. It's where I got mine.:wave: 

(I have no affiliation with the store, just leave them some money from time to time.)

Brian


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

CalgaryTerry the Rivera R-30 is a great amp... as you already know...congrats!

Khing


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

thanks for all the replies guys. I'll keep an eye out for these jewels.


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Brian G said:


> I have a Rivera Fandango 2-12. Like most Rivera models, Channel 1 is "Marshall" voiced, with lots of variations in gain possible, and Channel 2 is the clean channel, "Fender-ish". Both channels have the ability to change the tonal character by a pull-switch on the Midrange tone control. These amps have lots of tone-shaping options, including a switch on the back that changes the output tube operation from pentode to triode, which also drops the output from 55 watts to roughly 25 watts. Makes it very adaptable to different guitars and playing styles.
> 
> I believe the Fandango (uses EL34's) has a fuller bottom end compared to the Quiana (6L6's). Either amp can be re-biased to use the other tube type.
> 
> ...



Fandango is a great, great amp. Played for a couple of hours with one as I was supposed to make a trade with another head that I used to have. The Rivera was so messed up cosmetically that I refused to trade. Other than that, I absolutely loved it. Powerful enough, sounds even better when cranked. Gotta love the Rivera clean tones. I'd recommend it in a heartbeat.


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*Rivera*



CalgaryTerry said:


> I had a Rivera R-30.
> 
> What a great little amp. Super reliable, covered Fender & Marshall type sounds well, took to pedals well, and was very portable.
> 
> Much better than the Boogie I had before the Rivera.


Speaking of wich..It so happens I picked up a Fender amp that Paul himself designed (Rivera)In the late 70's he was the head of R/D at Fender and figured that they needed an amp to compete with Marshall and Mesa/Boogie.So he designed the Fender '75.The one I own has the Classic Clean Fender sound,but the dirty channel is a pain to dial in.So I could get a guy to Mod my Amp,but I'm going to leave her stock and use a stomp box.--Lenbone.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

lenbone said:


> The one I own has the Classic Clean Fender sound,but the dirty channel is a pain to dial in.So I could get a guy to Mod my Amp,but I'm going to leave her stock and use a stomp box.--Lenbone.


Yeah, don't you dare mod that amp, sounds great the way it is.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

I have a M100 212 combo, an R100 212, and had a M60 112 with JBl combo. These are awsome amps.


----------



## JonDrover (Dec 2, 2007)

I've had a Rivera M60-410 for over 10 years now and I've yet to find another amp that can do as much. I bought the amp because my old Twin's / Marshall's were not reliable enough. This thing has seen hundreds of shows and it still sounds like a million bucks and it has yet to break down. Try a Rivera, you won't be disappointed. 

Cheers, 
Jon_


----------

